# Washing a Little Donkey



## dcphotos

I have a miniature donkey. He REALLY needs a bath. He likes attention and loves to be brushed. We have had him over a year, but he still has his winter fur and it's been hot in Alabama, he loves to roll in dirt and he's just kind of funky. I think he'd love a bath. 
My question is what to use for shampoo. Is regular dog shampoo acceptable?


----------



## dcphotos

No replies, but I used mane and tail shampoo. He was so into it he was trying not to fall down as his knees buckled while I scrubbed his favorite spots. When he dried out his fur was softer than ever, hugging a clean donkey rules!


----------



## currycomb

sometimes because donkeys take so long to shed out, they need to be body clipped. after a good bath is best, it doesn't dull the clipper blades


----------



## bluewater rangerbreds

Actually grooming him would be better for him than washing him. Shampoos are actually drying for their skin and removes the natural oils on the skin.  Giving him a really good curry and brushing  is much more beneficial.  If you do shampoo him, use a shampoo specifically made for horses and not for another animal. Just don't shampoo him very often and give him lots of regular other grooming as that helps stimulate his shedding and his hair coat. Most donkeys don't normally shed as well as horses, they are often shaved although it's not really a requirement.


----------



## dcphotos

He gets brushed a lot, never clipped though. It's very hot for this time of year already and it might be a good idea though. We talked about it but he usually sheds that wiry fur as the weather comes, we might still get that last cold snap yet.

I used Mane and Tail shampoo when I washed him. When I was scrubbing his back his eyes rolled back and his knees started buckling, he was really loving it. I figured he'd put up a fight but he was totally digging it, he even started leaning on me he was relaxing so much. Thing is he's been doing the dirt bath and I think he was getting itchy and he stunk. Now he smells great and his fur is super-soft and great looking, he knows it and prances in front of us. Pinot di Asino is the worlds friendliest donkey, bathing him was a real treat.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, the mare I used to have was like that.  She LOVED her bath and would come running to me at the site of the scrub brush and the garden hose.

When I used soap, I used mane and tail usually, but a couple times I just washed her in Dawn.  She had a pretty brittle tail at one point, so I have her an oil treatment.  I put a human hair mask on her tail and bundled her tail up in a plastic grocery bag for a couple hours before rinsing.  She looked pretty silly, but her tail was very nice afterwards.

She liked the water so goo that she usually got a good hose down each week.  I didnt soap her up every time, but would wet her down and take a very stiff house hold scrub brush to her.  She loved it and would moan and groan and carry on.

Other than the time her tail got so brittle (due to some meds she was on) her coat was gorgeous. She stayed soft and shiny, and kept a loooonnng mane!


----------

